# هل لديكم حل لي ؟



## yousef5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام للجميع 

من فتره كبيره وانا اقرا عن المسيحيه وقرات العهد الجديد كله تقريبا واحببت المسيح بدون شك

لكن هناك شئ يجعلني لا استطيع ان اقول انا مسيحي 

وهذا الشئ هو جهنم , للاسف وجدت جهنم ايضا في المسيحيه وحاول كثيرا ان اقتع نفسي انه لا ضرر من وجودها او ان لها غرض او فائده من هذا 

واخي حاول ان يقنعني بانه ا كيد ان هناك غرض من وجودها وان ربنا لا يمكن ان يكون ظالم 

لكن انا غير مقتنع بها حتي الان ولا اعرف كيف اتنع بيها واخي اعتقد انه مثلي لكنه يحاول ان يتغاضي عن التفكير فيها 

لا اعرف ما هو الفائده او الغرض من وجود جهنم وعذاب ابدي للبشر وكيف ربنا المحب الرحيم يصنع جهنم ويعذب بشر فيها للابد!

والناس دي ملهش زنب في انها تكون مسلمه او يهوديه او ملحده لانها وجدت نفسها علي هذا الحال في الدنيا نتيجه التربيه والبيئه اللي عايشين فيها وملهمش زنب في انهم يكونوا كما هم  ,عقولهم مبرمجه علي افكار معينه نتيجة التربيه والبيئه اللي تربوا فيها 

فكيف نعذبهم عذاب ابدي بدون زنب وهم فقط ضحيه لجهل ومؤثرات كثيره اخري ؟!


*


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام و نعمة لك اخي الحبيب اسعدتني جدا مشاركتك لانه ربما تكون بداية لطريق الخلاص ​*


> *
> للاسف وجدت جهنم ايضا في المسيحيه​*


*جهنم في المسيحية هي المكان الذي سيوضع به كل من لم يؤمن بالمسيح كإبن الله و كمخلص مات على الصليب 
و هي لكل شرير عمل خطايا عن قصد و لم يتب عليها 

هذه هي جهنم و هي النار الابدية - بحيرة الكبريت ​*


> *والناس دي ملهش زنب في انها تكون مسلمه او يهوديه او ملحده لانها وجدت نفسها علي هذا الحال في الدنيا​*


*
من الخطأ التفكير بالامور هكذا ! 

تأكد ان المسيح لا يترك احدا في هذه الدنيا الا و يعرفه بنفسه من خلال شخص مسيحي او منتدى او مجرد موقع بسيط في الانترنت بالصدفة ! 

فالمسيح ينتظر خلاص كل البشر و ينتظر ان يقبل اليه جميع الناس الملحد و المسلم و اليهودي و البوذي و المسيحي ايضا 

"هأنذا واقف على الباب واقرع... إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب. أدخل إليه واتعشى معه وهو معي"

و هنا يأتي دور الشخص فاذا قبل هذه الاشارة و أمن بالمسيح يكون قد نال الحياة الابدية و الخلاص اما اذا تعصب على موقفه بل و انكر المسيح و لم يسمح لنفسه بالبحث عن هذه الخلاص فسيكون له هلاك و عقاب بسبب رفضه للمسيح 

كن متأكدا ان المسيح لا يترك احدا الا و قد عرفه بنفسه 

"فمن آمن به فلا يدان، ومن لا يؤمن به فقد دين، لأنّه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد"​**
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*



والناس دي ملهش زنب في انها تكون مسلمه او يهوديه او ملحده لانها وجدت نفسها علي هذا الحال في الدنيا نتيجه التربيه والبيئه اللي عايشين فيها وملهمش زنب في انهم يكونوا كما هم ,عقولهم مبرمجه علي افكار معينه نتيجة التربيه والبيئه اللي تربوا فيها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية*
*يوحنا 3: 16*
*إن الله يحبك محبة شخصية.*
_*إن الله يحب العالم، كل العالم بمن فيهم أنت. قال الرسول بولس، الذي اضطهد المسيحيين قبلاً وقتلهم، عن هذه المحبة أنه "أي المسيح" **أحبني واسلم نفسه من أجلي**. لقد تعرف هذا المتدين اليهودي، والمضطهد للمؤمنين الحقيقيين بيسوع المسيح، بالله بصورة جديدة لم يعرفها قبلاً! وتيقن فيها أن الله يحبه شخصياً، والله الذي أحب بولس و المرأة السامرية الزانية وزكا جابي الضرائب واللص القاتل ، ونيقوديموس المتدين يحبك أنت أيضاً ويحب الكل يقرع على باب الكل*_​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*شوف ياحبيبى 
مفيش فى المسيحية اسلوب الثواب والعقاب
لان دا متوقف على اعمالك لو عملت اعمال حسنة سيدخلك الله جنات تجرى من تحتها الانهار
ولو عصيت اوامره ينتظرك بئس المصير وجهنم
الكلام دا مينفعش 
لان ليس بتقوانا ولا بصلاحنا هنقدر نوصل لصلاح الله وعشرته الابدية
المسيح علمنا شئ مختلف تماما
المسيح علمنا الملكوت
الملكوت اللى فيه هيملك على كل قلب عايزه يدخله ويملك عليه
والامتداد الطبيعى هو ان هتكمل فى الابدية مع من ملك على قلبك
وفى ناس رفضوا ان يملك المسيح على حياتهم
المسيح مش هيوديهم جهنم ويعذبهم علشان مسمعوش كلامه
المسيح قرر مصيرهم دون التتدخل فيه
زى ايه
معروف ان السرقة عقوبتها السجن 
واحد قال بس انا مضطر اسرق ليه الدولة تسجنى
بس الحقيقة الدولة ملهاش دعوة انت اللى سجنت نفسك الدولة فقط قررت مصير السارق بالسجن 
المسيح اتكلم عن الملكوت ولمح عن دينونة جهنم ومارعبش الناس بيها
لو مسمعتوش كلامى هعمل فيكوا وهعمل وهعمل 
النقطة المهمة اوى طيب واللى مسمعش عن المسيح مصيره هيكون ايه
هجاوبك على النقطة دى بس بعد لما توضح النقطة الاولى
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*حبيبي

ما علاقة وجود الجحيم بكون الله ظالما !؟

انت ههنا على الأرض لك كامل الحرية في الإختيار يمكنك ان تقبل يسوع المسيح الذي "  يريد ان الجميع يخلصون و إلي معرفة الحق يقبلون " 
وبهذا تخلص ,

او تختار انت الجحيم 
فماذا يفعل الله مع مجموعة من البشر إختاروا الجحيم !؟

"وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ  النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً" (يو 3 : 19).

فهناك من أحبوا الجحيم وفضلوها عن الحياة والعشرة مع الله
..

لا علاقة أبدا بربط وجود الجحيم بكون الله ظالما ,
فالله عادل

يأتي ليجازى كل واحد حسب أعماله (مت16:27)

ــ

**الخلاصة *​*الله يحبك ويريدك ولكن يتوقف الأمر على قبولك أو رفضك
إذا قبلت فأنت لك حق العشرة مع الله وانت مغسول من خطاياك وقد نلت فداء عنها بدم المسيح المسفوك عنها .

ولكن إذ لم تقبل ورفضت وأحببت الظلمة فليكن لك ماتريد !.
*


----------



## yousef5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *سلام و نعمة لك اخي الحبيب اسعدتني جدا مشاركتك لانه ربما تكون بداية لطريق الخلاص ​*
> 
> *جهنم في المسيحية هي المكان الذي سيوضع به كل من لم يؤمن بالمسيح كإبن الله و كمخلص مات على الصليب
> و هي لكل شرير عمل خطايا عن قصد و لم يتب عليها
> ...




كيف ربنا اللي بيحب الناس كلها وقال حبوا اعدائكم يعذب الناس في جهنم للابد

انت مش شايف ان في تناقد ؟

يعني هو في حد يبقي عارف طريق الحق وهيرفضه! 
اللي بيحصل ان عقولهم مبرمجه نتيجة الجهل المتراكم والتفكير في طريق واحد

دول ملهمش زنب لانهم نتيجه جهل اجيال تانيه بيئه ومجتمع  وظروف كتير 

مينفعش اننا نقول انهم يستاهلوا ابدا عذاب ابدي


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> كيف ربنا اللي بيحب الناس كلها وقال حبوا اعدائكم يعذب الناس في جهنم للابد
> 
> انت مش شايف ان في تناقد ؟
> 
> ...





> *
> انت مش شايف ان في تناقد ؟*


*تناقض شو ؟

ربنا بيحب الناس كلها و عشان هيك هو بانتظار خلاص جميع البشر 
و لكن للأسف هؤلاء البشر منهم من رفض هذا الخلاص و اصبح عدوا لله !!

اما لـ ( أحبوا أعدائكم) فأنا مش فاهمة شو التناقض بينها و بين محبة ربنا للجميع ! 
الدنيا فيها الصالح و فيها الطالح و ربنا أوصانا بمحبة هذا الطالح فهو إله المحبة ​*


> *
> دول ملهمش زنب لانهم نتيجه جهل اجيال تانيه بيئه ومجتمع  وظروف كتير​*


*
ليس لهم ذنب الا في حالة واحدة و هي انهم ابدا لم يسمعوا بالمسيح و لم يعرفوه ..هنا ربنا يحكم فيهم ! 
لكن لو تم تبشيرهم بالمسيح و رفضوه هنا يكون الذنب عليهم و يكون عقابهم الهلاك بسبب هذا الرفض و التعصب للظلمات التي هم فيها ​*


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*بإختصار *


*خايف من جهنم ....... آمن بالمسيح المصلوب لأجلك *
يوحنا 3 : 18 
*اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ* وَالَّذِي* لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ* 
لأَنَّهُ *لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ* بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 
​*المسيح لم يأتي ليدين العالم بل ليخلُص به العالم *
يوحنا 12 : 47 
وَإِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ كلاَمِي وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ فَأَنَا لاَ أَدِينُهُ 
لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ *لأخَلِّصَ* الْعَالَمَ. 

​*فكِّر في نفسك ... قبل أن تهتم بالآخرين ... فتخسر نفسك *


----------



## yousef5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *بإختصار *
> 
> 
> *خايف من جهنم ....... آمن بالمسيح المصلوب لأجلك *يوحنا 3 : 18
> ...


​طب ما هو المسيح بيقول اهو انه مجاش يدين الناس بل يخلصهم 
اذاي بقي يعذب الناس عذاب ابدي رغم ان ملهمش زنب في اللي هم فيه وحتي لو كان ليهم زنب 

اي الفايده اللي هتعود علي اي حد سواء ربنا او الناس من ان يبقي في  جهنم 

ايه الفايده او الغرض ؟

 لان اللي حدث خلاص حدث وجهنم مش حل ابدا وتعذيب الناس عباره عن انتقام لان ملهوش اي هدف عير التعذيب ؟

حضرتك بتقولي خايف من جهنم اؤمن بالمسيح 

انا لن اؤمن  بالمسيح عشان انا خايف من جهنم لأ انا لو  سوف اؤمن بالمسيح انا هامن عشان هو الحق وعشان هو بيحبني وانا بحبه وموضوع الخوف من جهنم مش هيدخل في الموضوع ابدا


----------



## yousef5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *عدوا لله !!
> 
> اما لـ ( أحبوا أعدائكم) فأنا مش فاهمة شو التناقض بينها و بين محبة ربنا للجميع !
> الدنيا فيها الصالح و فيها الطالح و ربنا أوصانا بمحبة هذا الطالح فهو إله المحبة ​*
> ...



هذا ليس التنافض اللي اقصده 

ربنا لما قال امر اننا نحب اعدائنا ده بيدل انه اله محبه ورحمه 

لكن اذاي يبقي اله محبه ورحمه ويؤمرنا اننا نحب حتي اعدائنا وفي نفس الوقت يعمل جهنم عشان يعذب الناس عذاب ابدي


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*ّ*



yousef5 قال:


> - كيف ربنا اللي بيحب الناس كلها وقال حبوا اعدائكم يعذب الناس في جهنم للابد
> - يعني هو في حد يبقي عارف طريق الحق وهيرفضه!
> - اللي بيحصل ان عقولهم مبرمجه نتيجة الجهل المتراكم والتفكير في طريق واحد
> 
> مينفعش اننا نقول انهم يستاهلوا ابدا عذاب ابدي


 



*- ربنا لا يُعذِّب الناس ... الناس هي المسؤولة عن الإختيار *
تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 4 
الَّذِي *يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ* 
وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. 

​ 
*- نعم هناك من يعرف الحق ويرفضه *
أيوب 21 : 14 
فَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ *ابْعُدْ عَنَّا.* *وَبِمَعْرِفَةِ* طُرُقِكَ *لاَ نُسَرُّ*. ​ 

*- كلام الرب يفتح العقول ويصيِّر الجاهل حكيمًا *
مزمور 19 : 7 
نَامُوسُ الرَّبِّ كَامِلٌ *يَرُدُّ النَّفْسَ*. 
شَهَادَاتُ الرَّبِّ صَادِقَةٌ *تُصَيِّرُ الْجَاهِلَ حَكِيماً*. 


 
​*- قال أحد اللصوص حاكمًا على نفسه ... أما المسيح ( *فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ *)*
لوقا 23 : 41 
أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ لأَنَّنَا *نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا* 
وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ». 


​


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> هذا ليس التنافض اللي اقصده
> 
> ربنا لما قال امر اننا نحب اعدائنا ده بيدل انه اله محبه ورحمه
> 
> لكن اذاي يبقي اله محبه ورحمه ويؤمرنا اننا نحب حتي اعدائنا وفي نفس الوقت يعمل جهنم عشان يعذب الناس عذاب ابدي



*أخ يوسف انا قلت ليك 
الله يريد خلاص جميع النفوس و يريد لهم الملكوت جميعا 
و هذا الخلاص لا يأتي الا بالمسيح فهو من قال : 
«أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي»

و لكن هناك أناس رفضوا المسيح و أنكروه و هؤلاء هم من سيذهبون الى العذاب الأبدي ..

فكل من أمن و يؤمن بالمسيح سيكون اسمه مسجلا في سفر الحياة الذي سيفتحه المسيح عندما يأتي في مجيئه الثاني يوم القيامة و كل من اسمه مسجلا في هذا السفر سيذهب الى الملكوت السماوي اما من لم يوجد اسمه في هذا السفر بسبب رفضه للمسيح سيطرح للعذاب الابدي في بحيرة النار 

«وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ»
​*


----------



## fredyyy (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> [/indent]طب ما هو المسيح بيقول اهو انه مجاش يدين الناس بل يخلصهم
> اذاي بقي يعذب الناس عذاب ابدي رغم ان ملهمش زنب في اللي هم فيه وحتي لو كان ليهم زنب
> 
> اي الفايده اللي هتعود علي اي حد سواء ربنا او الناس من ان يبقي في جهنم
> ...


 

*قلتها لزميلي *

*ما الفائدة من تدخينك للسيجارة ... إنها تُهلك صحتك *

*قال أحبها ولن ُأقلع عنها *

*لقد إختار لنفسه الموت ... ورفض النصيحة الصالحة *
التثنية 30 : 19 
أُشْهِدُ عَليْكُمُ اليَوْمَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ. 
قَدْ *جَعَلتُ قُدَّامَكَ* *الحَيَاةَ* *وَالمَوْتَ*. 
البَرَكَةَ *وَاللعْنَةَ*. *فَاخْتَرِ الحَيَاةَ* *لِتَحْيَا* أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ ​
*الأشرار سيهلون ...لأنهم إختاروا الهلاك *

*وليس لأن الله يريدهم أن يهلكوا *


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *الأشرار سيهلكون ...لأنهم إختاروا الهلاك
> 
> وليس لأن الله يريدهم أن يهلكوا *



*فعلا هذه خلاصة الموضوع 

الله لا يريد الهلاك لأي أحد بل يريد خلاص جميع النفوس 
و لكن البشر بعضا منهم هو من اختار الهلاك بنفسه 
​*


----------



## fredyyy (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> [/indent]
> حضرتك بتقولي خايف من جهنم اؤمن بالمسيح
> 
> انا لن اؤمن بالمسيح عشان انا خايف من جهنم لأ انا لو سوف اؤمن بالمسيح
> ...


 

*هذا أروع ما كتبت *

*وأغلى ما شاهدته عيني اليوم *

*إذاً تقدم الى المسيح بكل ثقة قل له ُأحبك ... وهو سيُريك حبه *

*عندما تدخل بيت الملك ... سوف لا تعبئ بالذي إختار الشر طريقًا *

*لكن ستُأخذ بجمال وحضرة الملك ... حبه سيحصرك وقلبه سيحتويك *

.


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*كيف يحكم الله علي المسلم لأنه مسلم و أن كان صالحا ؟؟!!*

*هل عرف المسيح الله الحقيقي هل فعلا عاشره لأ*

*هل تستطيع يا سيدي أن تدخل بيتك شخص لم تعرفه أبدا*

*هل تستطيع أن تتزوج أمرأة لم ترها في حياتك *

*أذن كيف تطلب من الله أن يدخل الي ملكوته من لم يعرفوه لا لتقصير منه لأنه يقف علي الباب يقرع دائما لكن لتقصير منا*

*أما العذاب الحقيقي في جهنم هو في عدم معرفة الله الأنفصال عن الحياة (المسيح) و الضلال عن الطريق (المسيح)*

*هذا من جهة*

*أما من جهة أخري هل هؤلاء البشر خطاة ولا لأ*

*أين ستذهب هذه الخطية أن لم يتبرروا منها في دم المسيح *

*أعذرني لأن ما سأقوله قد يبدوا قاسي لكن في خطيتهم يموتوا لأنهم مذنبين و لم يتبرروا من أثمهم أذ أن الأنسان لا يستطيع أن يفدي نفسه دون المرور بعقوبة*​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *فعلا هذه خلاصة الموضوع
> 
> الله لا يريد الهلاك لأي أحد بل يريد خلاص جميع النفوس
> و لكن البشر بعضا منهم هو من اختار الهلاك بنفسه
> ​*



ياريت متزهقوش مني انا عايز اقتنع عشان يبقي ايماني عن اقتناع فاسنحملوني !

صعب جدا ان حد يختار هلاكه بنفسه 
الناس دول اختيارهم نتيجة جهلهم مش عناد او تكبر او اي شئ هو جل لا اكثر 

محدش يحب انه يهلك لكن بسبب جهلهم هم فاكرين نفسهم بيختارو االصح 

ومحدش برده رد عليه وقالي ايه الفايده اللي هتعود من وجود جهنم ؟

هل ليها اي فايده ؟


----------



## fredyyy (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> صعب جدا ان حد يختار هلاكه *بنفسه*


 

*كلامك صح 100 %*

*سؤال العمر ..... ليك الآن *

*ماذا تختار أنت لنفسك؟ ... جاوبني وبصراحة *

*الآن أنت عرفت الحق ... ما هو قرارك؟ ... هذا الفيصل في الموضوع *

*وبعدين نتكلم عن عذاب الناس ... في مرحلة تالية *

*منتظر إجابة مُحددة *

.


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> ياريت متزهقوش مني انا عايز اقتنع عشان يبقي ايماني عن اقتناع فاسنحملوني !
> 
> صعب جدا ان حد يختار هلاكه بنفسه
> الناس دول اختيارهم نتيجة جهلهم مش عناد او تكبر او اي شئ هو جل لا اكثر
> ...



*تصدق مرة كنت في نقاش مع شب مسلم في احد المواقع عن الاسلام و القرأن 

بتعرف في أخر الحوار شو جاوبني !!! بصراحة جوابه شكل صدمة اللي 
جاوبني بالحرف الواحد

( أقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو لو تأكدت 100% ان الاسلام ليس دين حق, والله لا و لن أغيره بل سأبقى عليه ) 

ما رأيك ؟ اليس هذا عنادا ؟ أليس هذا تكبرا على الحق ؟ 

اذهب الى منتدى الحوار الاسلامي لترى اخوتك المسلمين كيف يردون على المواضيع 
ردودهم خالية من اية أدلة و براهين ... الجواب الوحيد الذي ستسمعه هو 
( هذا ما نزل في قرأن محمد و هذا ما سنبقى مؤمنين به و مصدقين عليه) 

طبعا هنا ترى ان المسلم ألغى دور عقله و تفكيره مصدقا تصديقا أعمى لكتاب لا يشهد له الا نفسه!
و رافضا كل الأدلة الحقيقية التي تنقض أقواله ! 
​*


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *كلامك صح 100 %*
> 
> *سؤال العمر ..... ليك الآن *
> 
> ...



انا عرفت الحق صحيح بس نقطة جهنم دي مش فاهمها ولازم اقتنع بيها هي دي اللي واقفه قدامي للاسف وانا مش عايز انافق نفسي عشان كده انا بسالكم وبتناقش معاكم فيها 

انا عايز اخلص منها عشان ارتاح اكتر


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا لن اؤمن بالمسيح عشان انا خايف من جهنم لأ انا لو سوف اؤمن بالمسيح انا هامن عشان هو الحق وعشان هو بيحبني وانا بحبه وموضوع الخوف من جهنم مش هيدخل في الموضوع ابدا


 
شوف يا *يوسف*
إنت جبتها من الأخر وكلامك جواهر وهو الكلام الصح.

اللي يحب المسيح ويقبله لأن هو *الطريق* *والحق والحياة *مش هيخاف جهنم لأنه هو على الطريق الصحيح الى الآب السماوي. السيد المسيح قال:

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. *

ولو كانت محبتنا للسيد المسيح حقيقة يبقى مفيش خوف ابدأ:

يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 18* لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ لأَنَّ الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ. *

الإيمان بالمسيح ليس عملا فكريا بل حياة نعيشها معه وننمو ونتقوى بالروح القدس نحوى الكمال والقداس لنصير مثله، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس في أفسس الإصحاح 4:

*13 إِلَى أَنْ نَنْتَهِيَ جَمِيعُنَا إِلَى وَحْدَانِيَّةِ الإِيمَانِ وَمَعْرِفَةِ ابْنِ اللهِ. إِلَى إِنْسَانٍ كَامِلٍ. إِلَى قِيَاسِ قَامَةِ مِلْءِ الْمَسِيحِ. *
*14 كَيْ لاَ نَكُونَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ أَطْفَالاً مُضْطَرِبِينَ وَمَحْمُولِينَ بِكُلِّ رِيحِ تَعْلِيمٍ، بِحِيلَةِ النَّاسِ، بِمَكْرٍ إِلَى مَكِيدَةِ الضَّلاَلِ. *
*15 بَلْ صَادِقِينَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، نَنْمُو فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى ذَاكَ الَّذِي هُوَ الرَّأْسُ: الْمَسِيحُ،*




yousef5 قال:


> طب ما هو المسيح بيقول اهو انه مجاش يدين الناس بل يخلصهم


 
صحيح أن السيد المسيح قال أنه لم يأتي ليدين بل *ليخلص*، ولكن كلامه هذا كان عن مجيئة الأول. هو فعلا أتي ليخلص... فلو هو اتى ليدين لأنتهى العالم في اليوم الذي أتى به ولكنا جميعنا في حهنم لأن الكل كان مولودا بالخطيئة، وليس من صالح على وجه الأرض.

ولكن بعد أن أتى وتمم عمله الخلاصي الذي تكلم عنه لم يبقَ للناس عذرٌ لعدم قبوله ربا ومخلصا لهم.




yousef5 قال:


> اذاي بقي يعذب الناس عذاب ابدي رغم ان ملهمش زنب في اللي هم فيه وحتي لو كان ليهم زنب


قال السيد المسيح:
يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 19 *وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً*. 

الرب يا يوسف لا يعذب. العذاب هو نتيجة حتمية لأعمالنا وليس عقاب الله لأن الله بين لنا *الطريق الصحيح *الى السماء فهل نلومه لو سلكنا طريقا آخرا ووصلنا الى المكان الى جهنم.




yousef5 قال:


> اي الفايده اللي هتعود علي اي حد سواء ربنا او الناس من ان يبقي في جهنم





yousef5 قال:


> ايه الفايده او الغرض ؟



لو قال لك ابوك أو امك لا تسلك الطريق الفلانية لأن تنتهي بك الى واد سحيق، بل اسلك الطريق كذا لأنها ستوصلك الى هدفك المنشود.

أنت لا ترد على كلام اهلك وتسلك الطريق الفلانية وتنتهي حياتك في الوادي السحيق. 

هل تلوم أهلك؟
هل تقول ايه الغرض وايه الفايدة اللي هتعود على أهلي ان ابقى ميت في الوادي؟ 



yousef5 قال:


> لان اللي حدث خلاص حدث وجهنم مش حل ابدا وتعذيب الناس عباره عن انتقام لان ملهوش اي هدف عير التعذيب ؟


 
هي مش مشكلة وحل يا *يوسف*
جهنم ليس حلا بل نتيجة حتمية للطريق الغلط اللي اختاره الإنسان وهو رفضه للرب الإله الذي تجسد من أجله ليخلصه. 

في القيامة العامة كل واحد هيكون في المكان الي وصله عن الطريق اللي اختاره. 

جهنم والعذاب هما الإنفصال الأبدي عن الله والحياة الأبدية في الظلمة. والملكوت هو التمتع الأبدي في نور الله والنمو المستمر في حضرته.


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *تصدق مرة كنت في نقاش مع شب مسلم في احد المواقع عن الاسلام و القرأن
> 
> بتعرف في أخر الحوار شو جاوبني !!! بصراحة جوابه شكل صدمة اللي
> جاوبني بالحرف الواحد
> ...




انا معاك لكن مش هم اللي لغوا عقلهم الاسلام هو اللي لغي عقلهم من زمان 
هم غلابه بجد ومش حاسين بنفسهم 
الموضوع مش موضوع عناد هو مخهم مبرمج 

عشان واحد يترك الاسلام ده لازم يكون عنده استعداد جيني ونفسي ويكون من عيله مثقفه الي حد ما 

غير كده هتلاقي زي البقيه متبرمج ومعمله غسيل مخ


----------



## geegoo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*بداية التفكير السليم و العملي هو :
ماذا تعرف عن عدل الله ؟؟
إذا كنت مؤمنا مثلنا أن الله هو العدل الكامل ...
إذا إطرح كل هواجس الشيطان خلف ظهرك الآن ...
فالديان سيصنع عدلا ...
و ثقتك فيه و في عدله هو مفتاح الراحة لك ...
لا أنت و لا أنا و لا أي إنسان في موضع المسائلة لله ...
لذلك لا تستنزف تفكيرك و وقتك في سؤال ليس من حقك أن توجهه ...
و ليس عن عدم فهم منك ...
بل عن ثقة في عدل الله الكامل و رحمته الكاملة ....
و إعرف جيدا أنه لولا عدل الله لما عرفنا حبه ...
و لا عرفنا ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح ...*


----------



## mm4jesus (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الحبيب السائل اود ان اقول لك انه موضوعك علي حسب مافهمت انه عباره عن ان هناك ناس تبرمجت عقولها علي افكار معينه قد تؤدي بهم للهلاك...
هذا صحيح ولكن لابد ان يغيرو من انفسهم اذا راو طريق الصواب وان يعدلو من افكارهم لانه كما زكر من قبل احد الاعضاء الافاضل انه المسيح دخل لحياتك اما عن طريق منتدي..شخص مسيحي...الخ المهم انه لم يتركك وماعليك انتا سوي ان تحبه وتغير من افكارك لتبدا في التجاوب معه لانه اراك طريقا وانت عليك ان تكمل فيه وتعدل من افكارك...
تاني شئ بالنسبه للعذاب
لو لم يكن الله عادل لكان لم يضع عقاب 
طيب تديك مثال
واحد لا يذاكر ابدا ويدخل الامتحان مابيحلش...هو لو منجحش يبقي ليه حق يتكلم ؟
واحد تاني بيذاكر ...ضروري ينجح لانه اخد جزاء عمله ...طيب لو علي كلامك يبقي الاتنين ينجحو زي بعض
طب بزمتك ينفع؟
هو اختبار لا اكتر اما ان تنجح او تفشل فخد بطريق النجاح لتنجح....
ودائما تذكر ان كل مافي الكون زائل فانظر لما هو ابعد

تحياتي


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> شوف يا *يوسف*
> إنت جبتها من الأخر وكلامك جواهر وهو الكلام الصح.
> 
> اللي يحب المسيح ويقبله لأن هو *الطريق* *والحق والحياة *مش هيخاف جهنم لأنه هو على الطريق الصحيح الى الآب السماوي. السيد المسيح قال:
> ...




انا ممكن اقبل جهنم عادي جدا لو انها الانفصال عن الله والحياه الابديه في الظلمه 

انما تكون زي جهنم الاسلام وعذاب جهنم الاسلام والوانه والهدف منها هو رعب المسلمين من الخروج عن الاسلام والعكس مع الجنه اللي هدفها في الاسلام انها ترغب الناس في الاسلام لانهم كانو شوية بدو مش لاقيين يكلوا ومحمد فالهم في اكل وشرب اشكال واللوان ونسوان 

لكن في المسيحه مفيش الكلام ده

لكن وجدت جهنم في المسيحيه رغم جمال المسيحيه ومش عارف لسه اقتنع بموضوع العذاب الابدي ده 

لان مفيش حاجه تستاهل ان الناس تتعذب عذاب ابدي فما بالكم ان في ناس هتتعذب بسبب انها وجدت عقلها بيفكر بطريقة معينه وفي اتجاه واحد 

يعني هنفترض  ان في  لاديني اخلاقه كويسه لكن فكرته عن الله غير واحد مسيحي  وبيقول لنفسه حتي لو فكرتني غلط عن ربنا فانا مش بنعمل اي حاجه غلط في حياتي ودي اهم حاجه لان معتفدش ان ربنا محتاج اني اؤمن بيه .

ربنا مش محتاج ان حد يؤمن بيه لان ده مش هيزوده ولا هنيقصه فليه العذاب الابدي في جهنم لمن لم يؤمن , هل دي غيره وغضب ونتقام من الناس الي لم تؤمن حتي لو كانت ناس      عندهم اخلاق 

وانتم ناسيين يا جماعه ان المسيحيه مش سهله وصعب ان اي مسلم يفهمها حتي لو كان خرج من الاسلام اصلا فما بالكم لو كان الاسلام لسه بيسيطر عليه 

ونقطه تانيه 

بالنسبه لموضوع الحظ 

المسيحيين بالوراثه بقوا مسيحين ومؤمنين بالمسيح عشان حظهم حلو ان عائلاتهم مسيحيه ومقدرش اقول انهم اختارو مصيرهم بايدهم 

وكذالك المسلمين بالراثه مقدرش اقول انهم اختارو مصيرهم بايدهم 

كل واحد عقله بيتبرمج من صغره علي تفكير معين 

فالمفروض نقول الموضوع حظ بقي !


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *فالمفروض نقول الموضوع حظ بقي ! ​*



*الموضوع هو اختيار ليس حظ ! 
انت من تختار خلاصك و حياتك و ليس الحظ هو من يختارهما لك! 

لو عرفت المسيح يبقى اختاره و بمجرد اختيارك ليه و العمل بتعاليمه انت تضمن ملكوته السماوي 
ليه احنا مش خايفين من النار و العذاب !! 

لاننا اخترنا المسيح و أمنا به و بفداءه لنا ​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لكن انا غير مقتنع بها حتي الان ولا اعرف كيف اتنع بيها واخي اعتقد انه مثلي لكنه يحاول ان يتغاضي عن التفكير فيها
> 
> لا اعرف ما هو الفائده او الغرض من وجود جهنم وعذاب ابدي للبشر وكيف ربنا المحب الرحيم يصنع جهنم ويعذب بشر فيها للابد!*



طيب تخيل معايا ان ملك في مملكته قرر يفتح السون لكل المساجين عشان يخرجوا
و قال انا هسيب كل السجون مفتوحة لمدة يوم كامل و اللي عاوز يخرج يخرج

و جه واحد قال انا مش خارج
يعمل ايه الملك؟
يخرجه بالعافية؟



> *والناس دي ملهش زنب في انها تكون مسلمه او يهوديه او ملحده لانها وجدت نفسها علي هذا الحال في الدنيا نتيجه التربيه والبيئه اللي عايشين فيها وملهمش زنب في انهم يكونوا كما هم ,عقولهم مبرمجه علي افكار معينه نتيجة التربيه والبيئه اللي تربوا فيها
> 
> فكيف نعذبهم عذاب ابدي بدون زنب وهم فقط ضحيه لجهل ومؤثرات كثيره اخري ؟!*



مفيش حاجة اسمها بدون ذنب
ثق تماما ان كل انسان وصلته كلمة الله
و في مقابل ان الله اعطاه وزنة اسمها العقل ، يجب استغلالها و الاستفادة منها لمعرفة الله الحقيقي
لذلك كن واثقًا ، انه ليس انسان علي وجه الارض لم تصله رسالة المسيح
​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *كيف ربنا اللي بيحب الناس كلها وقال حبوا اعدائكم يعذب الناس في جهنم للابد
> 
> انت مش شايف ان في تناقد ؟*



يا حبيبي هناك عمل فدائي عظيم حصل
الخلاص لمن يقبله
و الهلاك لمن يرفضه
كما شرحت لك ، هل يجبر الملك شعبه علي الخروج من السجون؟!!

فأين التناقض؟
فالله قد تجسد و مات علي الصليب من أجل هذه المحبة !!

و لكن التناقض يحدث حين يفرض الله نفسه علي البشر !!
فأين الحرية اذًا؟



> يعني هو في حد يبقي عارف طريق الحق وهيرفضه!
> اللي بيحصل ان عقولهم مبرمجه نتيجة الجهل المتراكم والتفكير في طريق واحد
> 
> دول ملهمش زنب لانهم نتيجه جهل اجيال تانيه بيئه ومجتمع وظروف كتير
> ...



لا ليهم
لأنهم لم يحسنوا اسخدام موهبة العقل التي وهبها الله لهم

ياريت تقرأ انجيل متي 25



> *طب ما هو المسيح بيقول اهو انه مجاش يدين الناس بل يخلصهم​*



نعم
هذه كانت رسالة المسيح في مجيئه الاول : الخلاص
اما مجيئه الثاني فسيكون للدينونة

و الفترة مابين المجئ الاول و الثاني هي فرصة ثمينة ليتك تحسن استغلالها



> اذاي بقي يعذب الناس عذاب ابدي رغم ان ملهمش زنب في اللي هم فيه وحتي لو كان ليهم زنب



كل من تصله كلمة الله و يرفضها فله ذنب



> اي الفايده اللي هتعود علي اي حد سواء ربنا او الناس من ان يبقي في جهنم
> 
> ايه الفايده او الغرض ؟



الفائدة ان الله قدوس ، و الخطية نجاسة
فالانسان الخاطئ قد تنجس بالخطية ، ولا يستطيع ان يتواجد في محضر الله القدوس



> لان اللي حدث خلاص حدث وجهنم مش حل ابدا وتعذيب الناس عباره عن انتقام لان ملهوش اي هدف عير التعذيب ؟



هذا اختيارك ، و الرب قد انبأ الجميع بهذا الكلام ولم يرسلهم الي الجحيم فجأة أو خدعة



> *ربنا لما قال امر اننا نحب اعدائنا ده بيدل انه اله محبه ورحمه
> 
> لكن اذاي يبقي اله محبه ورحمه ويؤمرنا اننا نحب حتي اعدائنا وفي نفس الوقت يعمل جهنم عشان يعذب الناس عذاب ابدي*



عشان هو برده اله عدل ، و عدله لا يتناقض مع رحمته
و هذا هو سبب التجسد

فإن كان الجميع سيدخل الي الملكوت ، فما فائدة التجسد اصلا؟!!
هذا هو جوهر المسيحية



> ياريت متزهقوش مني انا عايز اقتنع عشان يبقي ايماني عن اقتناع فاسنحملوني !



حقك تماما



> صعب جدا ان حد يختار هلاكه بنفسه
> الناس دول اختيارهم نتيجة جهلهم مش عناد او تكبر او اي شئ هو جل لا اكثر



خطأ ، نظرتك محدودة
هناك المعاندين
و هناك المستكبرين
و هناك المتجاهلين ، الذين كل اهتماماتهم أرضية

بالمناسبة ، المسيحيين أيضًا يمكن ان يدخلوا جهنم ان لم يسلكوا حسب البر

و في هذه الحالة متقدرش تقول بقي ان مالهمش ذنب !!



> محدش يحب انه يهلك لكن بسبب جهلهم هم فاكرين نفسهم بيختارو االصح



منا قلتلك
في ناس علي الصح فعلا و عارفين الصح
بس بيعملوا الخطأ
مثل المسيحي الذي يرتكب الخطايا
الذي يسرق و يقتل و يزني ، رغم انه يعرف المسيح و مقتنع بكل شئ
لكنه اختار الشر !!



> ومحدش برده رد عليه وقالي ايه الفايده اللي هتعود من وجود جهنم ؟
> 
> هل ليها اي فايده ؟



انا جاوبتك و قلتلك لأن الله قدوس ، و الخاطي قد تنجس بالخطية
و هناك أيضا سبب آخر وهو العدل

فليس من العدل ان تكافئ من يعمل و من يفسد بنفس المكافأة



> انا معاك لكن مش هم اللي لغوا عقلهم الاسلام هو اللي لغي عقلهم من زمان
> هم غلابه بجد ومش حاسين بنفسهم
> الموضوع مش موضوع عناد هو مخهم مبرمج
> 
> ...



كلمة الله تصل الي الجميع بطرق لا يتصورها عقل ، ولا تخضع كل شئ لتصور عقلك المحدود

​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> طيب تخيل معايا ان ملك في مملكته قرر يفتح السون لكل المساجين عشان يخرجوا
> و قال انا هسيب كل السجون مفتوحة لمدة يوم كامل و اللي عاوز يخرج يخرج
> 
> و جه واحد قال انا مش خارج
> ...



طب هو ربنا محتاج اوي ان الناس تؤمن بيه واللي مش هيؤمن يعذبه 

بتهايالي اللي معرفش ربنا هو اللي خسر عدم معرفة ربنا وربنا مخسرش حاجه فبالتالي ربنا مش المفروض انه يعذب حد في جهنم وعقاب ابدي كمان


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لكن وجدت جهنم في المسيحيه رغم جمال المسيحيه ومش عارف لسه اقتنع بموضوع العذاب الابدي ده
> 
> لان مفيش حاجه تستاهل ان الناس تتعذب عذاب ابدي فما بالكم ان في ناس هتتعذب بسبب انها وجدت عقلها بيفكر بطريقة معينه وفي اتجاه واحد*



*متي 24
13 فَاسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلاَ السَّاعَةَ الَّتِي يَأْتِي فِيهَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. 
14 «وَكَأَنَّمَا إِنْسَانٌ مُسَافِرٌ دَعَا عَبِيدَهُ وَسَلَّمَهُمْ أَمْوَالَهُ 
15 فَأَعْطَى وَاحِداً خَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ وَآخَرَ وَزْنَتَيْنِ وَآخَرَ وَزْنَةً - كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى قَدْرِ طَاقَتِهِ. وَسَافَرَ لِلْوَقْتِ. 
16 فَمَضَى الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْخَمْسَ* وَزَنَاتٍ وَتَاجَرَ بِهَا فَرَبِحَ خَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ أُخَرَ. 
17 وَهَكَذَا الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْوَزْنَتَيْنِ رَبِحَ أَيْضاً وَزْنَتَيْنِ أُخْرَيَيْنِ. 
18 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْوَزْنَةَ فَمَضَى وَحَفَرَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَخْفَى فِضَّةَ سَيِّدِهِ. 
19 وَبَعْدَ زَمَانٍ طَوِيلٍ أَتَى سَيِّدُ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدِ وَحَاسَبَهُمْ. 
20 فَجَاءَ الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْخَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ وَقَدَّمَ خَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ أُخَرَ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ خَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ سَلَّمْتَنِي. هُوَذَا خَمْسُ وَزَنَاتٍ أُخَرُ رَبِحْتُهَا فَوْقَهَا. 
21 فَقَالَ لَهُ سَيِّدُهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ وَالأَمِينُ. كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ. ادْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ. 
22 ثُمَّ جَاءَ الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْوَزْنَتَيْنِ وَقَالَ: يَا سَيِّدُ وَزْنَتَيْنِ سَلَّمْتَنِي. هُوَذَا وَزْنَتَانِ أُخْرَيَانِ رَبِحْتُهُمَا فَوْقَهُمَا. 
23 قَالَ لَهُ سَيِّدُهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ الأَمِينُ. كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ. ادْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ. 
24 ثُمَّ جَاءَ أَيْضاً الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْوَزْنَةَ الْوَاحِدَةَ وَقَالَ: يَا سَيِّدُ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّكَ إِنْسَانٌ قَاسٍ تَحْصُدُ حَيْثُ لَمْ تَزْرَعْ وَتَجْمَعُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ تَبْذُرْ. 
25 فَخِفْتُ وَمَضَيْتُ وَأَخْفَيْتُ وَزْنَتَكَ فِي الأَرْضِ. هُوَذَا الَّذِي لَكَ. 
26 فَأَجَابَ سَيِّدُهُ: أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ وَالْكَسْلاَنُ عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي أَحْصُدُ حَيْثُ لَمْ أَزْرَعْ وَأَجْمَعُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ أَبْذُرْ 
27 فَكَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَضَعَ فِضَّتِي عِنْدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ فَعِنْدَ مَجِيئِي كُنْتُ آخُذُ الَّذِي لِي مَعَ رِباً. 
28 فَخُذُوا مِنْهُ الْوَزْنَةَ وَأَعْطُوهَا لِلَّذِي لَهُ الْعَشْرُ وَزَنَاتٍ. 
29 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى فَيَزْدَادُ وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 
30 وَالْعَبْدُ الْبَطَّالُ اطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ. ​*​
اتمني يكون المثل واح و فهمت منه المقصود
العقل وزنة اعطاها الله للانسان ، و سيحاسبه عليها
من يدفنها خوفا من استخداها ، فسيحاسب علي ذلك



> يعني هنفترض ان في لاديني اخلاقه كويسه لكن فكرته عن الله غير واحد مسيحي وبيقول لنفسه حتي لو فكرتني غلط عن ربنا فانا مش بنعمل اي حاجه غلط في حياتي ودي اهم حاجه لان معتفدش ان ربنا محتاج اني اؤمن بيه .



اللاديني عنده عقل
و عرف عن المسيح ، و مطالب بالبحث و التنقيب
من أجل معرفة الحق



> ربنا مش محتاج ان حد يؤمن بيه لان ده مش هيزوده ولا هنيقصه فليه العذاب الابدي في جهنم لمن لم يؤمن , هل دي غيره وغضب ونتقام من الناس الي لم تؤمن حتي لو كانت ناس عندهم اخلاق



يا عزيزي انت فاهم المسألة غلط

انت متخيل ان الناس المفروض تروح ملكوت السماوات ، لكن اللي مش هيؤمن هيروح جهنم

غلط

الصحيح هو ان

الناس المفروض (كلها) تروح جهنم لأنهم خطاه

من يؤمن بخلاص المسيح فقد غفرت خطيته ، و مستحق ان يدخل ملكوت السماوات
و من لم يؤمن ، و رفض المسيح ، فسيذهب لمصيره الطبيعي

لذلك ، نحن من نحتاج الي ان نؤمن بالمسيح كفادي و مخلص لكي ندخل الملكوت و ننجو من مصير الموت الذي رفعه عنا المسيح



> وانتم ناسيين يا جماعه ان المسيحيه مش سهله وصعب ان اي مسلم يفهمها حتي لو كان خرج من الاسلام اصلا فما بالكم لو كان الاسلام لسه بيسيطر عليه



من يطلب معرفة الحق من الرب
و يطلب ارشاده
فكن علي ثقة ان الله يلبي نداءه و يقوده اليه
* يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 23 وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ.​*​


> بالنسبه لموضوع الحظ
> 
> المسيحيين بالوراثه بقوا مسيحين ومؤمنين بالمسيح عشان حظهم حلو ان عائلاتهم مسيحيه ومقدرش اقول انهم اختارو مصيرهم بايدهم
> 
> ...



لا طبعا
تقدر تقول ان الموضوع هو تأثير الشيطان في العالم !!
فحروب ابليس متعددة ، و من ضمن الحروب انك تولد مسلم

فعليك ان تنتصر علي ابليس
ولا تتخيل ان المسيحي محظوظ لأنه مولود مسيحي ، فحروب ابليس قوية ولا ترحم
لكن يد الرب أقوي
من يطلب يد الرب فسيكون الرب في معونته

يارب تكون فهمت

مثال أخير عشان تفهم أكتر

دلوقتي لو جاء واحخد بيعمل معجزات و بيقيم الموتي و يشفي المرضي

و لقي 10 مرضى
فذهب اليهم و شفى 8 منهم
و اثنان رفضوا ان يقترب منهم او يتعامل معهم
رغم انه حاول اكثر من مرة لكنهم رفضوه

فهل تستطيع ان تلومه لأنه لم يشفيهم؟
و هل تستطيع ان تقول (ما ذنب هؤلاء)؟

أكيد الاجابة علي السؤالين هتكون لأ​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> طب هو ربنا محتاج اوي ان الناس تؤمن بيه واللي مش هيؤمن يعذبه
> 
> بتهايالي اللي معرفش ربنا هو اللي خسر عدم معرفة ربنا وربنا مخسرش حاجه فبالتالي ربنا مش المفروض انه يعذب حد في جهنم وعقاب ابدي كمان



يا حبيبي ربنا مش هيودينا جهنم
لأن احنا مصيرنا الاساسي جهنم
احنا محتاجين ناخد خطوة عشان نخرج من هذا العذاب
و ليس العكس ، الله لن يتخذ أي قرارات او خطوات تعسفية
فمصيرنا العادي هو جهنم ، لأننا خطاه

بالضبك كما المثل الذي اقوله لك
مصير الناس المساجين هو السجن
كل من يريد الحرية عليه ان يتخذ خطوة خارج السجن لكي يتحرر

انت تتخيل ان الناس خارج السجن لكن الملك سيضعهم في السجن عقاب
و لكن هذا غير صحيح

الناس سجناء ، وهم من يحتاجوا ان يتخذوا خطوة للتحرر

بالمثل البشر
نحن الآن تحت العقاب ، لأننا كلنا خطاه

من يريد ان يتحرر من هذه الخطية فعليه ان يتخذ خطوة
من لا يريد فليبقي كما هو في مصيره !!



> طب هو ربنا محتاج اوي ان الناس تؤمن بيه واللي مش هيؤمن يعذبه



لذلك بقولك ان احنا اللي محتاجين نؤمن بيه عشان نتخلص من عقوبة الموت الأبدي
​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261






> لا ليهم
> لأنهم لم يحسنوا اسخدام موهبة العقل التي وهبها الله لهم
> 
> ياريت تقرأ انجيل متي 25


 
منا عارف ان عندهم عقل لكن عقلهم مبرمج علي حاجه واحده 



> الفائدة ان الله قدوس ، و الخطية نجاسة
> فالانسان الخاطئ قد تنجس بالخطية ، ولا يستطيع ان يتواجد في محضر الله القدوس


تمام 
انا مقلتلش انه يتواجد في محضر الله
وانا مقتنع انه مينفعش يتوجد مع ربنا 

 لكن لو من غير العذاب الابدي في جهنم كان يبقي احسن 
 




> هذا اختيارك ، و الرب قد انبأ الجميع بهذا الكلام ولم يرسلهم الي الجحيم فجأة أو خدعة



يا حبيبي في ناس في الطراوه خالص انت فاتكر الناس كلها زي بعض 

في ناس مبتعرفش تميز بقلك عقلهم مبرمج 
 




> خطأ ، نظرتك محدودة
> هناك المعاندين
> و هناك المستكبرين
> و هناك المتجاهلين ، الذين كل اهتماماتهم أرضية



منا عارف لكن برده بيعملوا كده نتيجة الجهل 
مش كل الناس عندها مستوها واحد ومش كل الناس بيفكروا صح 
وده مش بمزجهم طبعا 
 



> انا جاوبتك و قلتلك لأن الله قدوس ، و الخاطي قد تنجس بالخطية
> و هناك أيضا سبب آخر وهو العدل
> 
> فليس من العدل ان تكافئ من يعمل و من يفسد بنفس المكافأة



صح لكن مش بعذاب ابدي !
 




> كلمة الله تصل الي الجميع بطرق لا يتصورها عقل ، ولا تخضع كل شئ لتصور عقلك المحدود



صعب اوي تكون بتصل للجميع لان في ناس غلابه اوي ومبتفكرش تفكر في الحجات دي اصلا 
 
​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> jesus son 261



يا عيون جيسس سون



> منا عارف ان عندهم عقل لكن عقلهم مبرمج علي حاجه واحده



لذلك اعطانا الله العقل لكي نفكر به و ليس لكي نتركه علي برمجته
و لذلك أيضا الله يتعامل بقوة مع القلوب و العقول بشكل رائع
و يعلن مجده بوضوح لكل من يقبله
و يكسر قيود العقول المبرمجة ، و يفك سور ابليس المبني حولها
من يقبل له حياه أبدية
و من يرفض فله مصيره الطبيعي ، وهو جهنم



> تمام
> انا مقلتلش انه يتواجد في محضر الله
> وانا مقتنع انه مينفعش يتوجد مع ربنا
> 
> لكن لو من غير العذاب الابدي في جهنم كان يبقي احسن



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو العذاب هو الانفصال عن الله

يعني انت عاوزه يبقي بعيد عن الله بس ميتعذبش؟!!

الانفصال عن الله هو العذاب الأبدي للروح
لأن الله مصدر الحياه لهذه الروح



> يا حبيبي في ناس في الطراوه خالص انت فاتكر الناس كلها زي بعض
> 
> في ناس مبتعرفش تميز بقلك عقلهم مبرمج



و انا قلتلك ان الرب قادر يفك أي قيود ، اذا انت قبلت النعمة



> منا عارف لكن برده بيعملوا كده نتيجة الجهل
> مش كل الناس عندها مستوها واحد ومش كل الناس بيفكروا صح
> وده مش بمزجهم طبعا



بالعكس
بكامل مزاجهم و حريتهم و ارادتهم

قلتلك كمان ان في مسيحيين هيروحوا جهنم
هل دول برده ميعرفوش ، و مخهم متبرمج؟



> صح لكن مش بعذاب ابدي !



اومال بايه؟



> صعب اوي تكون بتصل للجميع لان في ناس غلابه اوي ومبتفكرش تفكر في الحجات دي اصلا



قلت لك ، لا تخضع الامور لعقلك و رؤيتك ، فتعامل الله مع بني البشر فوق ان يتصوره عقل
لا تحاول احتواء جوهر الله الغير محدود داخل عقلك المحدود​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماهو العذاب هو الانفصال عن الله
> 
> يعني انت عاوزه يبقي بعيد عن الله بس ميتعذبش؟!!
> ...


 
لأ جهنم في المسيحيه مش الانفصال عن الله بس 

في عذاب في النار وصرير الاسنان والباقي 

لو الموضوع انفصال بس عن ربنا مكنتش فتحت الموضوع 


​


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> لأ جهنم في المسيحيه مش الانفصال عن الله بس ​
> في عذاب في النار وصرير الاسنان والباقي ​
> لو الموضوع انفصال بس عن ربنا مكنتش فتحت الموضوع ​


 
*عذاب النار همممم أعطيك مثال*

*روح الله الحال فينا هو الروح الناري لكن لا يحرقنا و لا نتعذب *

*نار عن نار تفرق في التعبير يا أستاذي*

*نار تحرق الأشواك الخانقة لنفسي هذه نار الروح القدس المطهرة من الخطية *
*و *
*نار أخري هي نار الندم تحرقني بندم علي فقدان الحياة  (المسيح) حين لا ينفع الندم ((أقرأ قصة لعاذر و الغني)) أذ أننا نتخلي عن صلاح الرب و رحمته و نستبدل نوره بظلمة العالم*

[q-bible]  *"و هذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الي العالم و احب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة" يوحنا 3:19 *[/q-bible]




​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

crusader قال:


> *عذاب النار همممم أعطيك مثال*
> 
> *روح الله الحال فينا هو الروح الناري لكن لا يحرقنا و لا نتعذب *
> 
> ...




يعني عايز تقول ايه ؟

ان النار دي مش ماديه وان جهنم هي الانفصال عن ربنا بس


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يعني عايز تقول ايه ؟
> 
> ان النار دي مش ماديه وان جهنم هي الانفصال عن ربنا بس


 
*الله توعد الأنسان بالموت أذا أكل من الثمر ((أخطأ))*

*المسيح أعلن أنه الحياة*

*الأنفصال عن الحياة هي الموت*

*الله عادل*

*mission accomplished*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يعني عايز تقول ايه ؟
> 
> ان النار دي مش ماديه وان جهنم هي الانفصال عن ربنا بس



نعم
النار هو تعبير عن العذاب ، ولا وجود للمادة
لأن الانسان سيكون بروحه و ليس بجسده
اما العذاب فهو الانفصال عن الله و الوجود في محضر ابليس

اتعجب انك بنيت كل موضوعك علي التصور المادي الحرفي لنص الكتاب المقدس
رغم ان اي مبتدئ في الكتاب المقدس
يعرف ان نصوص الكتاب لا تؤخذ بالمعني اللفظي
انما هي تعبيرات بلاغية و روحية و لاهوتية

و الكلام فيما يخص ملكوت السماوات و جهنم ، مجرد تعبيرات رمزية
كل هذه رموز لما سيحدث ، و ليس وصف حرفي

لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول في كورنثوس

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ».​
فكل ما تعرفه و تقرأه مجرد رموز لكي تعرف البعض من كل
اما الكل فلا يخطر علي بال انسان !!​


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*أضافة بسيطة الله خلق الأنسان ليعيش*

*الأنسان لا يعرف الموت فهو دخيل علينا مثل الفيروس علي الجسم*

*كما يسبب الفيروس الألم الشديد للمريض يسبب الموت الألم و الخزي و العار للميت لأنه غير مستحق الحياة*

*من منظور أخر*

*الشيطان ضد المسيح كما الموت ضد الحياة*

*من أتبع الشيطان يشترك في لعنة الشيطان فيثبت فيه الموت و الصورة المعطاة لهذا الموت هي البحيرة المتقدة بالنار و الكبريت *

*كما من أتبع المسيح يشترك في خلاص المسيح فتثبت فيه الحياة و الصورة المعطاة لهذه الحياة هي أورشليم السمائية*​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

crusader قال:


> *الله توعد الأنسان بالموت أذا أكل من الثمر ((أخطأ))*
> 
> *المسيح أعلن أنه الحياة*
> 
> ...



منا عارف 

انا عايز اعرف بالنسبه لردك اللي قبل ده هل معناه ان نار جهنم دي مش ماديه وهي رمز ولا ايه


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> منا عارف
> 
> انا عايز اعرف بالنسبه لردك اللي قبل ده هل معناه ان نار جهنم دي مش ماديه وهي رمز ولا ايه



*نار العالم لا وجود لها بعد زوال هذا العالم *

*النار هنا غير مادية لكن هل يوجد الم و خزي و عار نعم يوجد للموتي لأن الهنا اله أحياء*

*النار هنا غير مادية للتعبير عن الموت الأدبي الذي يصاحب كل من أتبع الموت ((الشيطان)) و ترك الحياة ((المسيح))*​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

crusader قال:


> *نار العالم لا وجود لها بعد زوال هذا العالم *
> 
> *النار هنا غير مادية لكن هل يوجد الم و خزي و عار نعم يوجد للموتي لأن الهنا اله أحياء*
> 
> *النار هنا غير مادية للتعبير عن الموت الأدبي الذي يصاحب كل من أتبع الموت ((الشيطان)) و ترك الحياة ((المسيح))*​



جميل 

ياريت حد من الاخوه ياكد الكلام ده ان النار مش ماديه وانها رمزيه بس


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*آية 14 "و طرح الموت و الهاوية في بحيرة النار هذا هو الموت الثاني". رؤيا 20*


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*هذا إنذار لك يا* *بوفيصل*
*لأنك خالفت قوانين القسم *
*ولذلك*
*حذفت مشاركتيك *

*ولو حصل تكرير في المخالفات*
*ستسجل عليك*

*أنت هنا في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*
*يرجى أن تقرأ قوانين القسم قبل أن تكتب*

*هناك قسم منتدى الحوار الأسلامي*
*حيث يمكنك أن تناقش فيه المفاهيم الإسلامية  *

*وقسم الشبهات لو أردت أن تناقش في المفاهيم المسيحية*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> جميل
> 
> ياريت حد من الاخوه ياكد الكلام ده ان النار مش ماديه وانها رمزيه بس



*العذاب الابدي ليس شرطا ان يكون عذابا جسديا بالنار و الحرق ! 
هناك عذاب روحي ايضا يشعر به الخاطي عند انفصاله عن الله في العذاب الابدي 

اخي يوسف عندما تؤمن بالمسيح و تعمل الصالحات التي أوصى بها سيزول خوفك من النار و العذاب 
و تكون على ثقة ان مصيرك هو الملكوت السماوي ... فما احلى ان تعيش و انت واثق انك ستذهب الى حضنه و ملكوته 

انظر ما اروع كلامه الذي يحسسك انك في أمان معه و يبعد عنك كل خوف او رعب ! ​*[q-bible]*
أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا، وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَد​*[/q-bible]


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

crusader قال:


> *تشبيه جهنم بوادي هنوم و هو مكان الحريقة الكبيرة لحرق مخلفات الهيكل لتصوير العذاب الذي سينال الأموات لأن الهنا اله أحياء *​


 
*عذرا قصدي جهنم و ليس الجحيم*


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *العذاب الابدي ليس شرطا ان يكون عذابا جسديا بالنار و الحرق !
> هناك عذاب روحي ايضا يشعر به الخاطي عند انفصاله عن الله في العذاب الابدي
> 
> اخي يوسف عندما تؤمن بالمسيح و تعمل الصالحات التي أوصى بها سيزول خوفك من النار و العذاب
> ...




يعني نار جهنم دي مش ماديه وهي رمزيه فعلا زي الاخ crusader ماقال؟


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يعني نار جهنم دي مش ماديه وهي رمزيه فعلا زي الاخ crusader ماقال؟


*
أخ يوسف النار الرمزية التي تحدث عنها الاخ Crusader هي نار رمزية تسبب العذاب النفسي للانسان بسبب انفصاله عن الله و عبادته !!
هذه النار هي نار الموت الاول ... 

و لكن هناك الموت الثاني يأتي بعد زوال هذا العالم يوم الدينونة الابدية
و هناك تكون النار - بحيرة الكبريت التي فيها عذاب​*
[Q-BIBLE]*
وَسَلَّمَ الْبَحْرُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِ، وَسَلَّمَ الْمَوْتُ وَالْهَاوِيَةُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِمَا. وَدِينُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الْمَوْتُ وَالْهَاوِيَةُ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. هَذَا هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي. وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. ​*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*يقول القديس أغسطينوس*

*[أن رأيي أن طبيعة النار و مكان الجحيم غير معلوم لأي أنسان الا للروح القدس الا أذا أعلمه الروح القدس لأحد ما برؤية خاصة ]*

*(City of God XX.16).* 

*خلاصة القول نار جهنم ليست نار عالمنا طبيعتها مختلفة غير معلومة*​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> أخ يوسف النار الرمزية التي تحدث عنها الاخ crusader هي نار رمزية تسبب العذاب النفسي للانسان بسبب انفصاله عن الله و عبادته !!
> هذه النار هي نار الموت الاول ...
> 
> ...



انا مش متخيل ان ربنا يعذب الناس بالطريقه دي ابدا 

من غير هدف او فايده لان مفيش هدف من العقاب لان العذاب ابدي 

يعني ابنك لو سرق منك فلوس هتعقبيه بهدف العقاب نفسه ولا بهدف انه ميعملش كده تاني 

اي منهم تختار عقاب بدون هدف وده مش هيرجعه تاني للماضي عشان ميعملش اللي حصل 

وعقاب بهدف انه ميكررش الغلط في المستقبل وهنا العقاب بفائده 

انما جهنم ملهاش اي فايده غير الانتقام


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا مش متخيل ان ربنا يعذب الناس بالطريقه دي ابدا
> 
> من غير هدف او فايده لان مفيش هدف من العقاب لان العذاب ابدي
> 
> ...


*

أخ يوسف مش معقول من بعد كل هذه المشاركات تأتي لتقول هذا الكلام !! 

ليس الله هو من  يختار العذاب و الهلاك لهؤلاء الناس 
هم من اختاروا عذابهم بأيديهم 

ربنا يظهر نفسه للجميع من دون استثناء و لكن هناك من يكفر به و يرفضه عنادا و جهلا او تكبرا من دون ان يسمح لنفسه بالبحث و التفكير !! 

ربنا يريد الخلاص لجميع البشر و لكنهم رفضوا ... و هنا سيهلك الله كل من رفضه 

انظر الى المثال التالي: 

مش معقول مثلا فتاة زانية تذهب للملكوت السماوي مثلها مثل الفتاة التي صانت جسدها و حافظت عليه !!
 برأيك لو الاثنتين ذهبتا الى الملكوت السماوي هل سيكون هذا عدلا إلهيا ؟؟ 
بالتأكيد لا ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*أخى يوسف وجود الجحيم أمر لايمكن تجاهله فى المسيحيه فقد حذر منه السيد المسيح نفسه فى اكثر من موضع من الكتاب المقدس دليلا على خطورة الموضوع.
الجحيم فى الاصل اعد لابليس وملائكته وليس للانسان لكن الانسان الذى طلب بارادته ان يتبع ابليس على الأرض فهو من حدد مصيره مصاحبا له فى الجحيم الأبدى.
أخى يوسف الجحيم هو مكان الشقاء والبؤس الأبدى  فياليتنا نسمع لصوت الرب يسوع وتحذيره بدلا من ان نسمعه قائلا انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان*


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا مش متخيل ان ربنا يعذب الناس بالطريقه دي ابدا
> 
> من غير هدف او فايده لان مفيش هدف من العقاب لان العذاب ابدي
> 
> ...


 
*من قال لك أن العصاة أولاد الله ؟؟!!! هو لا يعرفهم كما هم لم يعرفوه*

*هم أتبروا من أبوهم السماوي و أتخذوا الشيطان أب لهم*

*يذوقوا الموت لأنهم تحالفوا معه*

*كل من ليس مع المسيح فهو عليه و من يقف ضد الله يخزي في الموت الثاني*

*هذا ليس عقاب فقط هذه طبيعة أكتسبوها بتحالفهم مع الموت رفضوا الحياة تماما فرفضتهم الحياة رفضوا البركة و المجد فنالوا الموت و الخزي*​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

crusader قال:


> *من قال لك أن العصاة أولاد الله ؟؟!!! هو لا يعرفهم كما هم لم يعرفوه*
> 
> *هم أتبروا من أبوهم السماوي و أتخذوا الشيطان أب لهم*
> 
> ...



مشكلتي الان مع طبيعة الناس وجهنم 

لم مثل ما يثول الاخ crysidar ليس عندي مشكله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> مشكلتي الان مع طبيعة الناس وجهنم
> 
> لم مثل ما يثول الاخ crysidar ليس عندي مشكله


*أخى الجحيم مكان عذاب وحسرة ويأس ابدى وليس هناك شك بطبيعته هذه.
*​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *أخى الجحيم مكان عذاب وحسرة ويأس ابدى وليس هناك شك بطبيعته هذه.
> *​



عارف يا اخي 

لكن التعذيب في نار والحرق والتعذيب بهذه الطريقه سئ جدا

لو كان الانفصال عن الله هو الذي سيسبب الحسره والندم ويكون هذه هو العذاب اوكي ما في مشكله 

لكن التعذيب بالنار والحرق وهذه الطريق البشعه لا تاتي من عند الله ابدا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> عارف يا اخي
> 
> لكن التعذيب في نار والحرق والتعذيب بهذه الطريقه سئ جدا
> 
> ...


*لا يا أخى هذا هو الجحيم عذاب ابدى لايطاق نار لاتطفأ ودود لايموت . كثيرون سمح الله بموتهم وعودتهم للحياة مره أخرى رأوا الجحيم وجاءوا ليحذرونا منه وكلما يحكون عنه ويصفونه نجد ان وصف الكتاب المقدس حقيقى فى كل كلمة قالها.
​*


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *لا يا أخى هذا هو الجحيم عذاب ابدى لايطاق نار لاتطفأ ودود لايموت . كثيرون سمح الله بموتهم وعودتهم للحياة مره أخرى رأوا الجحيم وجاءوا ليحذرونا منه وكلما يحكون عنه ويصفونه نجد ان وصف الكتاب المقدس حقيقى فى كل كلمة قالها.
> ​*



انا مش عارف احللها لحد لدوقتي لان في ناس مستحقش العذعاب ده كله 

والعذاب الابدي اوفر اوي يا جماعه

وربنا المحب العطوف الرحيم صعب يسمح بيه 

انتم مش شايفين قد ايه يسوع جميل اذاي تشوفوا انه ممكن يعمل حاجه زي دي ؟!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا مش عارف احللها لحد لدوقتي لان في ناس مستحقش العذعاب ده كله
> 
> والعذاب الابدي اوفر اوي يا جماعه
> 
> ...


والمطلوب ايه دلوقتى؟
*فى المجئ الأول جه السيد المسيح كمخلص شوفنا فيه الحب والفداء .
فى المجئ الثانى هييجى ديان عادل من قبل خلاصة لادينونة عليه اما من لم يقبل خلاصه فسيرى غضبه وسخطه العظيم عليه لانه استهان بفداءه.

​*


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

من يجرؤ ان يستهين بربنا 

هو معرفوش ربنا عن جهل  صدقني 

في حد هيعرف طريق ربنا وهيرفضه ؟!!!!!!!!

ده جهل مش اكتر 

ومعتقدش ربنا هيفترلاي علي حد  ابدا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا مش عارف احللها لحد لدوقتي لان في ناس مستحقش العذعاب ده كله
> 
> والعذاب الابدي اوفر اوي يا جماعه
> 
> ...



و انت من تعلم من يستحق و من لا يستحق؟
لا اعرف لماذا لا تكتفي بدورك كإنسان و تبحث عن خلاص نفسك
و تترك الدينونة لله فقط ، فهذا دوره و ليس دورك

منطق عجيب​


----------



## yousef5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> و انت من تعلم من يستحق و من لا يستحق؟
> لا اعرف لماذا لا تكتفي بدورك كإنسان و تبحث عن خلاص نفسك
> و تترك الدينونة لله فقط ، فهذا دوره و ليس دورك
> 
> منطق عجيب​



هههههههه انا لو اقدر اكتفي بدوري كنت اكتفيت بس انا مبحبش اكون اناني واقول يلا نفسي 

وبعدين انا عيلتي من غير ديانه ومفيش غير اخويا اللي بيقول انه بقي مسيحي لكن هو برده مش مقتنع بموضوع جهنم 

وانا بتهايالي حقي اخاف علي الاقل علي عائلتي 

وبعدين انا عايز ايماني يبقي عقلي مش روحي بس


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> من يجرؤ ان يستهين بربنا
> 
> هو معرفوش ربنا عن جهل  صدقني
> 
> ...



*من يحارب المسيح و المسيحيين هو الشيطان بذاته و مصيره نار العذاب !! 

عندما ادخل على المنتديات الاسلامية لا أراهم الا يكفرون بيسوع المسيح بأشنع الالفاظ و الكلمات !! 
يتهمونه اتهامات تقشعر لها الابدان !! 

هؤلاء العذاب الابدي قليل عليهم.. عارف ليه لأنهم أهانوا ابن الله الحبيب 
فالمسيح هو ابن الله الحبيب

وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ»

برأيك ماذا سيفعل الله بمن أهانوا و شتموا ابنه الحبيب .. هل سيضعهم في ملكوته السماوي و يكرمهم !! 
بالتأكيد لا ... هؤلاء مصيرهم النار و العذاب حيث الالم و الوجع و البكاء و الموت و النار ​*


----------



## crusader (6 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> هههههههه انا لو اقدر اكتفي بدوري كنت اكتفيت بس انا مبحبش اكون اناني واقول يلا نفسي
> 
> وبعدين انا عيلتي من غير ديانه ومفيش غير اخويا اللي بيقول انه بقي مسيحي لكن هو برده مش مقتنع بموضوع جهنم
> 
> ...


 
*أنت و أنا و عائلتك كلها و البشرية جمعاء لابسين البدلة الحمراء بتاعت الأعدام لأن هذا ما نستحقه الموت و الأنفصال عن الله بكل المعني المشروح سابقا*

[q-bible] *لأن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" (رو 3: 3)* [/q-bible]

*الله قدوس لا يتماشي مع الفساد كما لا يشارك النور الظلمة و نحن مظلمين و فاسدين*

*جاء المسيح و بدل هذا كله و أعطانا حياة في طبيعته النقية لكي نبدل الطبيعة الفاسدة و نحيا فيه و به*

[q-bible] *لانه كما في ادم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع (كرونثوس الأولي 15:22) * [/q-bible] 

*فكل من لا يحيا في المسيح و بالمسيح يمووووووت ((يوجد أستثناء لمن لم يعرف هذا موضوع أخر)) أما من يعرف و لا يقبل علي الحياة (المسيح) فله موت لأن هذه هي الطبيعة التي أكتسبناها بالعصيان و الخطية لا يموت لرفضه للمسيح بل لأنه مستوجب الموت من جهة خطاياه و لم يتنقي منها في المسيح*

*عذاب الجحيم مؤلم لأن الأنسان خلق ليعيش هذا هدف الله أما الموت فدخيل علينا و هو دافع لك لتتنقي من خطاياك لم يدخل الله الموت للعالم الأنسان هو من أدخله بحسد أبليس*

[q-bible] *لكن بحسد أبليس دخل الموت الي العالم فيذوقه الذين من حزبه (حكمة 2:24,25) ((مقتبسة في صلاة الصلح في القداس الباسيلي))* [/q-bible]

*قال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*

*[ لا يجب أن نسأل أين الجحيم بل نسأل كيف نهرب منه ]*

*أهتم يا حبيبي لخلاص نفسك من الجحيم و لا تدع الجحيم تكون في طريقك للمسيح*

*تقول أحد الترانيم*

*((أني أحب الرب لا لأربح النعيم*
*ولا لكي أنجو من العذاب في الجحيم*
*لكن أحبه لأن حبه لي يحلو*
*و هو الذي من فضله أحبني قبل))*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> هههههههه انا لو اقدر اكتفي بدوري كنت اكتفيت بس انا مبحبش اكون اناني واقول يلا نفسي
> 
> وبعدين انا عيلتي من غير ديانه ومفيش غير اخويا اللي بيقول انه بقي مسيحي لكن هو برده مش مقتنع بموضوع جهنم
> 
> ...



يا عزيزي لماذا تتجاهل كل كلامي لك و تعلق فقط علي المشاركة الأخيرة؟
بدأت احس انك هنا لمجرد الجدال !!

قلتلك و أعيد عليك الكلام

الله لا يضع أحد في جهنم ، بل ان الانسان يسير في طريق جهنم بالفعل بدون تدخل من الله
الله فقط يدعو الانسان ان يخرج من طريق جهنم

ليس كما تعتقد ان الله يرسل الانسان الي جهنم
الانسان في جهنم بالفعل !!

من يرفض ان يستمع الي صوت الله ، و يرفض ترك هذا الطريق ، فعليه ان يتحمله
​


----------



## yousef5 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> يا عزيزي لماذا تتجاهل كل كلامي لك و تعلق فقط علي المشاركة الأخيرة؟
> بدأت احس انك هنا لمجرد الجدال !!​
> قلتلك و أعيد عليك الكلام​
> الله لا يضع أحد في جهنم ، بل ان الانسان يسير في طريق جهنم بالفعل بدون تدخل من الله
> ...


 


يا حبيبي انا لا اتجاهل كلامك وانا لا اجادل ابدا انا اريد ان اقتنع ليس اكثر
حتي لو ان الله لا يضع احد في جهنم لكنه هو الذي صنعها للتعذيب الابدي 
هل هتكون سعيد وفي ناس بتتعذب عذاب ابدي وممكن يكون فيهم ناس قريبك 
اذاي ربنا يعلمنا نحب الاخرين حتي لو اعدائنا وبعدين نيجي احنا نقول يلا نفسنا 
انا بقرا كلامكم اكتر من مره 
وبحاول ادور الموضوع في ددماغي عشان الاقي حل


----------



## أَمَة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد وصولنا الى سبع صفحات
الأخ يوسف يكرر نفس الكلام.

يغلق الموضوع مؤقتا حتى اجد الوقت لأعود اليه
واراجع جميع المشاركات
والخص ما جاء بها بطريقة مختلفة لعل 
أخونا يوسف يفتح قلبه وفكره لكلام الرب.

ولا مانع لو أعاد فتح مشرف آخر.​


----------

